
Show HN: Wildebeest – Track the Evolution of Your Code Over Time - lavelle
https://www.wildebeest.app/
======
lavelle
Hey everyone, OP here. Let me know if you have any questions or feedback. It's
an early MVP, but I wanted to get some more people trying it to see how well
it works for real repositories. Back at my old job we had a big spreadsheet
for tracking all the in progress code migrations (such as moving from Angular
to React) which we would update manually by running grep commands, etc. to
find the number of remaining instances. I thought there might be some demand
for a product solution.

Right now it updates once an hour and uses the Github API for searching. The
next step to make it much more powerful is to build an engine that clones the
repo and allows the user to run arbitrary grep or other commands, and run it
as a Github hook when new code is merged. This would also allow us to build
historical graphs by checking out previous commits.

